# Behringer EPX Coming Soon!



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

.....









*Behringer EPX2000*

2 x 1000 Watts into 2 Ohms; 2 x 650 Watts into 4 Ohms; 2000 Watts into 4 Ohms (bridge mode)

$699 Australian (same as EP2000)

*Behringer EPX3000*

2 x 1500 Watts into 2 Ohms; 2 x 900 Watts into 4 Ohms; 3000 Watts into 4 Ohms (bridge mode)

$799 Australian (same as EP4000)



> Ultra-light, ultra-low noise and ultra-efficient switch-mode power supply for noise-free audio, superior transient response and low power consumption
> “Back-to-front” ventilation system including air filter for reliable operation


*Note: This product is currently not available for sale in the United States and Canada pending verification of compliance with applicable technical standards and regulations.*


----------

